# Overclocking/Undervolting



## FrontierProject (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm going to install JRummy's Android Overclock when I get home later today. I'm wondering how I should set my profiles, as in what is a stable value for the overclock and the undervolt. and what's the hottest I want my CPU to get (for a temperature related profile)


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Stable values on OC/UV'ing very by phone so you will have to find what is stable for yours. As for hottest, I set my temp profile to 50C (~120F), you can safely go up to 135F(57C) but I do not recommend it because 140F(60C) is the thermal runaway break point (battery starts to self-heat). You aren't worried so much about the cpu as the battery though.


----------



## FrontierProject (Mar 6, 2012)

k thanx, actually haven't gotten around to doing it yet.


----------

